# RootzWiki Wallpaper



## --GNex-- (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi guys,

are there any RootzWiki Wallpaper out there ?? I have a Galaxy Nexus and need them in HD. Would be great if somebody has some !

Thanks

Taptalked by GNexus


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I like these:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16138-rootz-grunge-walls-updated-125/


----------



## --GNex-- (Feb 29, 2012)

These are nice, but I got them already. Thank you ! Maybe some more

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

--GNex-- said:


> These are nice, but I got them already. Thank you ! Maybe some more
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Just check the entire wallpapers section. There's a bunch of them.


----------



## --GNex-- (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you but do you have a link ? Im new with his app here and i need some time to figure it out









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/241-wallpapers/


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Here are some more of mine

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17990-natemodz-rootzwiki-wallpapers-updated-223/


----------



## --GNex-- (Feb 29, 2012)

They are great !!!!


----------

